# Should I sell them?



## JustinEsty (Sep 11, 2015)

I got 2 four month old rats yesterday from a guy off craigslist and they seem a little off... One seems unfriendly and doesn't acknowledge my hand in his cage even with a treat. The other has mucus looking stuff on her poops and sniffs my fingers, occasionally nibbling gently at them. The male shrieks when he's touched sometimes and the female runs away. I suspect they were never handled and were bred to be feeder rats. There's something off about them both and I'd like to help them be comfortable with me... Any advice?


----------



## ratorical (Aug 19, 2015)

If you got rats from a shoddy person off Craigslist, it's not unlikely they'll have some behavioral issues. If you take time to socialize with them, I believe they'll come around, especially if you just got them yesterday. Be patient. It will take time for them to get used to you. Even if you get another pair you'll still have to tame them. Best of luck with your new rat buddies!


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

If you got them off craigslist then there is going to be something wrong with them most likely. I would take them for a vet check up and for sociolizing them just stick them in an empty bathtub with you. Remember you cant just sell a rat because there is something wrong with it. They have feelings and they arent just objects. Rats deserve attention and love.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

When you took on these little lives you took on the responsibility for them. Just pawning them off on someone else because they are not ideal is just selfish and perhaps a sign that you are not ready for a pet. Then I would say yes find them a loving home with someone responsible who will love and care for them.

I would suggest taking them to the vet just to make sure they are healthy. Then begin working on bonding with them. With PATIENCE & love they could be amazing pets someday.


----------



## JustinEsty (Sep 11, 2015)

I've decided to keep them but I am still a bit worried that they may bite. I will check around for vets that work with rats and try to make an appointment, but I'd still like to deworm all my ratties. I don't want diseases to spread if that's the case...


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

moonkissed said:


> When you took on these little lives you took on the responsibility for them. Just pawning them off on someone else because they are not ideal is just selfish and perhaps a sign that you are not ready for a pet.


It depends on how "not ideal" the pet is, in my opinion. I had to rehome two of my first rats because they were biters and, sorry, if rehoming a rat (when I had no clue how to handle aggressiveness at the time) so that I didn't lose a finger is selfish, I'll proudly proclaim I'm selfish. I like my fingers intact.

To the OP, it sounds like your rats just need some TLC and patience.  I'm glad you've decided to keep them and see a vet. As long as they aren't actually biting you (gentle nibbling can be due to curiosity or even friendliness), just keep interacting with them gently and they should warm up to you. They may never be as physically affectionate as rats who have had a better start in life, but that doesn't mean they can't love you just as much. Each rat just shows it in their own way and in their own time. ^_^


----------



## JustinEsty (Sep 11, 2015)

I hope my new girl doesn't have a serious illness  and I'm excited for the day they will jump into my hands as soon as I open their cages


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Quick question since this hasn't been addressed...you got a male and a female that are living together? Is the male neutered or the female spayed?


----------



## JustinEsty (Sep 11, 2015)

They are in separate cages. I was originally looking to get 6 week old babies but the breeder lied to me and when he came to my house and I saw the 4 month old rats I couldn't let them go back because they were so filthy from living in a 20 gallon aquarium with 12 other rats.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

Poor babies.  Definitely need a trip to the vet since they came from such an unhealthy situation. Do you plan to get them each a companion or get your current ones spayed/neutered once they're healthy enough?

Personally, I recommend neutering the male because neutered males are awesome, lol. I have two and they're two of my favorite rats ever. Some prefer to spay females, though, to prevent hormone related tumors.


----------



## JustinEsty (Sep 11, 2015)

I may have to neuter the male anyway so he's not so introverted. The females I have I want to spay for the tumor reason


----------

